# Corn snake names



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

Im getting a young corn snake tomorrow morph is snow i want a name you dont hear often so far ive come up with Lakota its used for both boys and girls its native american and it means Friend any ideas you have are welcome want something that jumps out to me like Lakota did my snow corn is very placid and he/she is a little stunner already fell in love as soon as i laid eyes on him/her i will have to post piccys when i pick him/her up  so excited


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Wolfy said:


> Im getting a young corn snake tomorrow morph is snow i want a name you dont hear often so far ive come up with Lakota its used for both boys and girls its native american and it means Friend any ideas you have are welcome want something that jumps out to me like Lakota did my snow corn is very placid and he/she is a little stunner already fell in love as soon as i laid eyes on him/her i will have to post piccys when i pick him/her up  so excited


Mine was called Hercules  but I was very young at the time - that's my excuse


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I usually name mine shortly after I see them. Sometimes it's inspired by a physical feature, sometimes by a personality trait or sometimes just because it was the first name that popped into my head after seeing them. I'd name my hatchlings right away, there was...Sonic, Shadow, Ralph, Speedy, Phillip, Sid, Ted, Gabrielle, Snowy, Spike, Mocca, Runty, Jo, Twiggy, Tiny, Tango, Angela, Gabby, Alex, Lisa, Vicky, Sega, Nicky, George, Bobby, Robby, Striker, Rascal, Magma, Borris, Zombie... and that's all I can seem to remember right now. The Parents are Benny and JD. Well that's my technique, maybe a name will jump out when you meet your snake


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

cat001 said:


> I usually name mine shortly after I see them. Sometimes it's inspired by a physical feature, sometimes by a personality trait or sometimes just because it was the first name that popped into my head after seeing them. I'd name my hatchlings right away, there was...Sonic, Shadow, Ralph, Speedy, Phillip, Sid, Ted, Gabrielle, Snowy, Spike, Mocca, Runty, Jo, Twiggy, Tiny, Tango, Angela, Gabby, Alex, Lisa, Vicky, Sega, Nicky, George, Bobby, Robby, Striker, Rascal, Magma, Borris, Zombie... and that's all I can seem to remember right now. The Parents are Benny and JD. Well that's my technique, maybe a name will jump out when you meet your snake


I LOVE Borris for a snake name :laugh:


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

:laugh: hehe borris thats funny Flamingoes :laugh: and wow cat001 thats alot of hatchlings was that 2 clutches or 3? so far Lakota is the only thing that jumped out to me coz the little snow corn just seemed so friendly and really wanted to check me out lol and would like to think we could be friends lol


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol thanks, just found my 08 thread from ages ago, surprised now I'd forgotten their names because I remember the snakes quite well. There was also Jet, Gloria, Zippy, Alan, Star, Dennis, Zack, Sophie, Ozzy, Flame, Sabbath, Goliath, Phantom, Maggy and Lisa. 

These are from 2 years (08 and 09), my snake also double clutched both years.

Sounds like Lakota might be the ideal name then


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

cat001 said:


> Lol thanks, just found my 08 thread from ages ago, surprised now I'd forgotten their names because I remember the snakes quite well. There was also Jet, Gloria, Zippy, Alan, Star, Dennis, Zack, Sophie, Ozzy, Flame, Sabbath, Goliath, Phantom, Maggy and Lisa.
> 
> These are from 2 years (08 and 09), my snake also double clutched both years.
> 
> Sounds like Lakota might be the ideal name then


 wow double clutched both times thats awesome 

I dont know if id ever breed corns ive always loved reptiles and I watch alot of BHB youtube videos but this will be my first corn snake lol but as this aint the only reptile I plan on adding to my family over the next 10 years I cant really say if one day I might try my hand at breeding (wanner know everything before then and want hands on experience with a few corns to) 
I do want to add a ghost and lavender morph to my family at some point and a few other morphs have caught my eye but for now my snow (think I will name him/her Lakota lol seems to fit now like it just clicked into place) is more than enough and I am soooo excited to add Lakota to the family im not even sure if I can sleep yet im so excited (and im 25 years old im acting like a 5 year old on christmas eve  )

btw sorry for spelling mistakes and lack of grammar i suffer with dyslexia spell check is a life saver but it dont cover grammar


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

No worries, i've got dyslexia too lol, albeit mildly. Still got the dyslexia support at uni though 

Raising 30+ hatchlings at once is definitely a full on job and because there's so many breeders out there they're quite difficult to find homes for so you could end up keeping some for up to a year or so. 

Most of my reptiles are around 10 years old now, they're so rewarding to keep.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok his home his a little boy and his such a stunner gonna stick with the name Lakota let me see if i can add photos (been awhile lol)








[/URL][/IMG]

(need to check if that photo works so might have to edit post please forgive me lol)

I have a question about the tail rattling i was able to pick him up twice then i left him alone after i changed his water and took my oldest son to school but ive come home noticed his done a poo (he was feed a fuzzy on monday) so thought right lets clean that out he let me stroke him as i wanted to make sure i dident startle him as the poo is right under the substrat but then suddenly he started rattling his tail against the sides of the breeding box so now im wondering do i just leave him to cool down or just clean the poo up (i do know i will most likely get bit by him at some point if u keep snakes expect it to happen lol) i dont want to stress him out what do you think i should do? :confused5:


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

as the photo did post ill post this one as you can see his coloring more but his sleeping in this next photo








[/URL][/IMG]

seems very pink in this photo lol but i love his pattern


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

the color has gone more pinky so looks more pink than white lol was dull before but now seems more prominent ill post a photo when i get back from the school run the tail rattling was a bluff as soon as i picked him up again he was fine :thumbup1:


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

slid under the water bowl tipped some out then slides substrat in to the water bowl then has a drink so took a photo lol very pinky and white here 







[/URL][/IMG]
Investigating his surroundings 







[/URL][/IMG]
coming up to say hello (probs wondering what the shutter sound was on cam lol







[/URL][/IMG]

best photos i have of him so far and im so in love with him his just so beautiful his shy very shy but once his out he seems to be fine right now im leaving him alone to rest and settle lol


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

he'll be a bit wary for the settling in period, new surroundings, new carer so he might get a little easily startled at first but once he knows you and is properly settled he won't rattle anymore. A lot of new owners don't realise that this is a very stressful time for snakes (moving owners) and that they just need time to settle in. He's a little beauty btw


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

yea i did read rattling means he could be stressed or warning you once things went quite (as my youngest was with me and his very excited so every time he see's the snake he very loudly says "mummy mummy snake") he did a little tail rattling but was perfectly fine once i did pick him up his now snuggled under his hide his no longer hiding in his substrat dont know if good or bad but he seems very happy comes out to look at me some times when im in the same room lol


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

wow gorgeous looking snake


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 16, 2012)

thank you


----------

